# Problems exporting To Quicktime with Image Ready



## CraigPart2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Im using ImageReady from Photoshop 7. I can't say I'm particularly familiar with this app but so far I like what I could do with it. The only problem is that when I try to export to quicktime I get this annoying message that says "Unable to expot to quictime Plugin System error # 106125160"

Anybody knows what this is?
If it is fixable? and if so... How?

I tried reinstalling Photoshop but that didnt work.
I even tried deleting and repacing the plug-ins but same thing happens.
It's really becoming annoying that I can't export to mov. format

Much help is appreciated


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

that's rough, I've never heard of this problem before. The only dumb suggestion I can think of is uninstalling (if its on your system) quicktime, and reinstalling it to see if that updates your plug-ins.
I don't see it working, but I'm not sure what would cause this.
Were you ever able to export to a .mov file? or was this a problem from the get-go?


----------



## graphixgirl (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm using Imageready 7 too and this happened to me a few months ago. It now gives me "Could not complete this operation because a plug-in system error has occured (error #1061250160)." everytime I try to open avi,mov,mpeg. How annoyinggg. I've found nothing so far on the net either, I tried reinstalling it but no luck. I don't know what could have caused this? :4-dontkno


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

try looking at the settings of the quick time player. use the start button to run quicktime player. that way it shouldn't crash because you are not trying to playback a video clip of any kind. under edit>preferences>quicktime preferences you'll find various settings to choose from.
look at the video settings in particular and set the radio button to 'safe mode' and then try and playback a video clip. i remember making changes there before and QT just kept on crashing when i tried to play a .mov file.


----------

